# Link to Range report on a 24/7 Pro C DS (holsters & pics)



## Stagger (Nov 4, 2008)

This is the thread I started right after getting my new Taurus... To this day, I have had no issues with it at all. Not a single misfire in over 500 rounds and it continues to be my main weapon. I have found it to be a great gun as described in the thread...


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Stagger said:


> This is the thread I started right after getting my new Taurus... To this day, I have had no issues with it at all. Not a single misfire in over 500 rounds and it continues to be my main weapon. I have found it to be a great gun as described in the thread...


Welcome to the forum.

Glad to hear you're having good experiences with your Taurus. :smt023

I just left the People's Republic of Illinois about a month ago. Are you in the city?

-Jeff-


----------



## Stagger (Nov 4, 2008)

Yep right in Logan Square.... but shhhhh...  Actually, I should say that was all written when I was in NC with the gun at my folks house... I would never dream of breaking the local law in order to protect myself of course B)


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Stagger said:


> This is the thread I started right after getting my new Taurus... To this day, I have had no issues with it at all. Not a single misfire in over 500 rounds and it continues to be my main weapon. I have found it to be a great gun as described in the thread...


How do you like those CarryLok holsters? I've looked at a couple but just can't drop the hammer on a sale. I worry about a bad wear point at the lock point. Does it affect anything on a poly gun? Have you tried one on a metal frame with a park or blued finish?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Stagger said:


> Yep right in Logan Square.... but shhhhh...  Actually, I should say that was all written when I was in NC with the gun at my folks house... *I would never dream of breaking the local law in order to protect myself *of course B)


Wise finish, as discussion of illegal activity around here is a big no-no. :smt023

The next review we should be reading from you is the review of your new home in a different state. :smt033:watching:

-Jeff-:smt1099


----------

